# Anyone used torquetronix?



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi guys going for a remap at the end of the month. Thinking of using the above company. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.

Thanks Jonny.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

One. Of my previos cars I bought had been remapped by them was a 105 bhp golf came with printout from the showing 144 bhp cnt remember torgue


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for that. I take it all was well with the remap no issues?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

there are a few local guys who buy stuff off me have gotten silly power from cars from him and say hes great at what he does. would be interested to hear how u get on!


----------



## matt-tsi (Oct 5, 2009)

I had my new cupra R done almost a year ago and its a Great job!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> there are a few local guys who buy stuff off me have gotten silly power from cars from him and say hes great at what he does. would be interested to hear how u get on!


Will let you know Ronnie. I will be in touch at some point with you regarding your 1-2-1 training days. Just need some better weather and to get a few pennies saved up. I had hoped to contact you this month but a few things came up


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> there are a few local guys who buy stuff off me have gotten silly power from cars from him and say hes great at what he does. would be interested to hear how u get on!





matt-tsi said:


> I had my new cupra R done almost a year ago and its a Great job!


Just what I wanted to hear. Thanks for the reply. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries Jonny. Chat soon!


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Few mates have, all good reviews.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

ConorF said:


> Few mates have, all good reviews.


That is good to hear as I am leaving the house in 20mins to head up to them to get the car done :car:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

As long as they don't go for ridiculous gains you should be fine

a garage I worked in got a 105bhp golf done,and who ever done it put it up to 160 or there about's,needles to say 2 mins driving the car back down the road the turbo blew,so hope they have learned to be sensible with the mapping


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

TT remapped a Range rover sport for me twice because of main dealer software updates.

Great job, no issues with blown turbos but amazing away from the line.
Smooth power delivery and virtually no more smoke than standard.

Estimated power was 240 bhp (190 standard) but most importantly was the mpg.

I went from 28mpg on a regular run to Aberdeen to 32mpg so payed for itself soon enough.

A TT dealer in Stoke on trent did the job but the files came from TT.
No drama, would use again.
Good luck
Mart


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just back and I am very happy. The guys were all very friendly and chatty. Car taken up too 190BHP, driving alot smoother on the way home. Trip computer was reading 46mpg where as before it was 38mpg, so it those figures stay like that I will be more than happy.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

What type of car do you drive? I wouldnt get mine mapped because of the DMF.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Vauxhall vectra bud.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

How much and where did you have it done. Do they have a dyno.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian mc21 said:


> How much and where did you have it done. Do they have a dyno.


You have pm :wave:


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers Johnny. So do they just load a file to your ECU and that's you done.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian mc21 said:


> Cheers Johnny. So do they just load a file to your ECU and that's you done.


PM again bud.


----------

